
Ask HN: Cloud Firestore or Firebase for a new chat project? - milanmot
A simple open source project for creating a basic chat like intercom.
======
sidcool
Firebase platform is very solid for real-time backends. I have had pleasant
experience with it, and the free tier is generous.

